# Rihanna - Bisexuell ?



## Mandalorianer (1 Juni 2010)

Rihanna pflegt ihre bisexuelle Ader mit Laetitia :thumbup:

Popsternchen Rihanna hatte schon öfter mit ihrer 
bisexuellen Neigung kokettiert – zuletzt schien 
„ein bisschen bi schadet nie“ das Motto vieler weiblicher Stars 
gewesen zu sein. Doch jetzt ist Rihanna einen Schritt weiter gegangen:
Die Sängerin ging mit dem französischen Model Laetitia Casta
zur Sache. In ihrem neuen Video zu „Te Amo“ 
liefern sich die beiden Damen heiße Kussszenen. 
Die Macher spekulieren womöglich darauf, 
dass dieses Lippenbekenntnis für genau so viel Furore 
wie der legendäre Kuss zwischen Madonna und Britney Spears 
bei den MTV Video Music Awards 2003 sorgen wird.

Möglicherweise steckt aber auch Rihannas gerüchteweise extrem 
eifersüchtiger Freund Matt Kemp hinter Rihannas Video-Partnerin.
Eine Kussszene zwischen ihr und einem anderen Mann 
hätte er vermutlich nicht so schön gefunden 
wie die sexy Darbietung mit Laetitia.




​*mehr Bitte 

Gruss das Gollum *


----------



## CCNIRVANA (1 Juni 2010)

wow


----------



## Katzun (1 Juni 2010)

also bei Laetitia würde ich auch meine lesbische ader ausleben:WOW:


----------



## Punisher (16 Okt. 2010)

es gibt schlimmeres, oder?


----------



## JayP (20 Okt. 2010)

Punisher schrieb:


> es gibt schlimmeres, oder?



ja schließlich hätten ja auch die Jonas Bros oder Justin Bieber in dem Video sein können:kotz:


----------

